
Acquisitions done right - bjonathan
http://bijansabet.com/post/898415347/acquisitions-done-right
======
hkarthik
I've always found acquisitions go well when it's a big company augmenting
their offerings with a new offering that they don't currently have. They can
take the new offering and pump more resources into it to make it more
successful. This thinking can keep the founders around.

Acquisitions almost always go poorly when it's just a play to grab a customer
base. Unfortunately, in the Enterprise software space, this is usually the
motivation for the acquisition and it's rarely a good thing for the customers.
As the customers get pissed off, the founders lose motivation and leave, and
generally the acquiring company slowly shuts down the product that they
couldn't really support anyway.

